# Special Weekend! BBD x 2



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

This is one very special story that I would like to share with everyone. As we all know this pass weekend was just the very beginning of rut and it got the bucks on their feet during day light hours. One of my good buddies experienced this first hand. As me and my partner a leaving the woods on Saturday we get a call from one of our good friends. "I just shot a bigg buck" So we got all excited for him. At 11:00 am A very heavy 12pt bruiser comes up a little ridge giving a very deep and dominate grunt and walks in front of him. He said he had never heard anything like it before. My buddy ranges him and the buck turns away so he pulls back. He didnt even have time to stand up in his tree stand. The buck just stood there for a few minuets which seemed like forever as my buddy had to hold his bow at full draw while he didnt have a clear shot. Finally the buck took three more steps and he let the arrow fly. He smacked it right in the pump station at 40 yards. The bruiser went 20yards and fell. Shot him with the rage 2blade and it did work. This was his first compound bow kill and an absolute stud deer! That is just the beginning of the story. Sunday morning his partner went out alone because he had already tagged out. His partner is his father. And what a great duo those guys make. His dad brought him up hunting at a very young age and had just got him his biggest buck of his life. Now for Sunday it turned out about the same but someone was watching over his dad and put a little bigger buck on him. At 7:45 in the same exact stand that my buddy used the studly 14 point walked on out. Walked in to 15 yards and his dad put the crossbow up and scope pins right on him. Hit him right behind the shoulder. This deer ran 30 yards and dropped. His dad said that he was very surprised that this deer came to the same exact spot. Hes been hunting for many many years and this is also his biggest buck to date. His dad has put in a lot of hours and hard work into this spot to get the best outcome for them since my buddy is away at college. The hard work that his dad has put in throughout the off season and in the beginning of this season really payed off for them. I was lucky to get my hands on these racks and admire these magnificent giants. I am so proud of both of these men. This is something they will rememeber the rest of their lives. I hope one day my dad and I could share a moment like this, and one day have a kid that I can experience this with. If these deer and this story doesn't make everyone want to share hunting experiences with their families I dont know what will. To harvest such giant bucks in the same stand less than 24 hours apart is amazing. To have a father and son that have been hunting for 15 years together manage to pull this off is what everyone dreams of. Congrats to both of them and I hope this story of two great men gets out there and gets them credit they deserve. 

My buddies is the massive twelve and his fathers is the wide 14 with kickers.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah buddy. That's me measuring up the bone on them big boys!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Those are giants what did they score?


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Good lord! Congrats to both your buddy and his father. Seeing those two stud deer this early in the morning makes me want to sneak out of work right now and head to the woods...


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Great deer!!! Congrats


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! What a pair of bucks and a great story!! I never got to experience many hunting moments with my dad but have several so far with my boys. While all of my experiences are special in my own way they all pale in comparison to this story. Congrats to them!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome story and awesome deer to boot....................... congrats


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's on some monsters


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Two extremely nice studs. A good story and memories.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So awesome!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought moose weren't native to Ohio?


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

12point(the sons) scored 182. Had 47 inches of nothing but mass. 14 point(fathers) scored 196. Had 30 inch beams. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Shew we them some REAL nice bucks.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That is just awesome!!! Give them a big congrats from all of us!!


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

Also these are both shot in central Ohio! And they had many trail cam pictures of these deer. Just comes to show hard work pays off!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cool, can you share which county?


----------



## ultra elite 55 (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are 2 franklin county giants Kane


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope its a county just a little northwest of Franklin


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> 12point(the sons) scored 182. Had 47 inches of nothing but mass. 14 point(fathers) scored 196. Had 30 inch beams.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow that would be higher than my guess...big bucks nonetheless...story is awesome too.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

those are crazy big! and amazing story to go along with it.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Two "Booner's" out the same woods within 24 hours and the same stand.WOW! Wonder what those odd's were? Awesome bucks! I know there's a few lesser buck's in that area that are real happy now


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Those two warlocks have probably been harassing lesser deer for years now, preventing them from breeding and such!


----------

